# Avi vers mp4 sur iPod Touch



## ntnt (16 Novembre 2007)

salut tout le monde, je cherche un programme pour convertir les fichiers avi en mp4 pour les visualiser sur l'i touch

Merci


----------



## xao85 (16 Novembre 2007)

ntnt a dit:


> salut tout le monde, je cherche un programme pour convertir les fichiers avi en mp4 pour les visualiser sur l'i touch
> 
> Merci



Isquint


----------



## Kukana (16 Novembre 2007)

Google est ton ami
Le forum Igeneration aussi
Sous mac ou PC ?


----------



## bacman (16 Novembre 2007)

ntnt a dit:


> salut tout le monde, je cherche un programme pour convertir les fichiers avi en mp4 pour les visualiser sur l'i touch
> 
> Merci


j'utilise roxio crunch


----------



## Staby (16 Novembre 2007)

Dans le genre un peu plus gratuit que Crunch, t'as iSquint...


----------



## ntnt (16 Novembre 2007)

merci bcp j'ai pris isquint c'est super simple.

J'en profite pour poser une deuxieme question 
JE recherche un freeware pour mac afin de transferer les fichiers de l'i touch vers le macbook

Merci


----------



## ntnt (18 Novembre 2007)

personne ne sait?


----------



## imacg5mortel (23 Novembre 2007)

Essais Senuti


----------

